# 2011 ???
,     ,    ,            ,     ,     .     12 .      12       ,   ...... 
          2011         2010   2011  2009  2010 ???
                5       ?       6

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=375675

----------



----------

> ,     ,    ,            ,     ,     .     12 .      12       ,   ...... 
>           2011         2010   2011  2009  2010 ???
>                 5       ?       6


    ?

----------

> 2011         2010   2011  2009  2010 ???


      :
1.      -    2009-2010
2.      -    01.03.2010-28.02.2011    .     12  -   ,  .  5    ,

----------


## Petms

5       -

----------

*Petms*,   



> 6

----------


## petms

4.   -  5 .

----------

,      :Embarrassment:

----------

..    ....     ..        .        ...   7  , 4,5 ..           . 8400..   4      .  5500 ,  3     . 6000 .(   )...  ?  ,  ?

----------

,  .

----------

..     ...

----------


## elen9

,

----------

21-  25.02.2011

----------

,       , (1,2)       *, .. 4330*1,2 = 5196
5196*24 = 124704
124704/730= 170,82          ?
     4330   ?

----------

:   14  2011.   " ".
 - 2010 = 7000, -2010 -  2011 = 10000.   114000,     .     365?     140?
  -     ?

----------


## BellRom86

> 124704/730= 170,82        ?
>      4330   ?


    .      ,     ?      ,                     .        6 .

----------


## ?

*11  2011.*  *    1  2011 . N 120   "*            ,    ,       ,             "
      .
    /      ,     .
 :Smilie: ,    ,    ,  143,00 .,      143,00  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Yasi

.
          .        ,   5  (      ?). 
       (..   6 .)     ?
         /?
        (   140      ,  140         )?
       (..  6 .)    ?

----------


## pretty

> (..   6 .)     ?
> ?


   -      ? :Wink:

----------

> (..   6 .)     ?


 


> (   140      ,  140         )?


      140,   (  ,     )



> (..  6 .)    ?


    ,       .      .

----------


## k_elen

!
    ,    !
  -   ..  !

 2010- 2010-    .    .  3 (    2- ,     ). 
  2010    -  .
-    6270- .       1. 1. 
   14 .
1.   ,         ?     -     .
2.   ,      56   ,    . ,     .   , 28 . (.   2007 2010.   . ,     . ,   . -   . .  2010 .,   -  1999)?          ,       1 . 
3.       (  - .     )?
4.  .    ? 
5.      .  , ,    2010,  ,   2011  ? ,    ?

    ,       ,    -  - . 


     ,    .         ,    ?     5,5      .       6  10..(  . )

   ,    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## _78

, ,    ..
         2500  ( )
   :



> 17500 (    ) / 212 (  ) 
>  * 140 ( )
>  = 11556.6   ...


     1  2011:


> (       I  II      6 )  4330 () / 730 (  2009+2010)
>  * 24 ( 2009+2010)
>  * 140 ( )
> * = 19929.86 .*


   ..
 , ,          1       , ..  2  ??

----------


## tan223

> !
>     ,    !
>   -   ..  !
> 
>  2010- 2010-    .    .  3 (    2- ,     ). 
>   2010    -  .
> -    6270- .       1. 1. 
>    14 .
> 1.   ,         ?     -     .


 

           /     2010   2011
     ,

----------


## Yu&yu!

-  -     .  .  :      2007 ,   2008      ( 10 000), 21  2011   (   1   9 )    2011      ( 10 000,    2011 . - 11 000).    6   .    ,      ?

----------

,   (  21.01.11-31.08.11   164     140  ).    48 .

----------


## Yu&yu!

!   !

----------


## mos-mo

?
    ,   ,  . 
   ,            
 4   
       ,     -  ,

----------

> ?
>     ,   ,  . 
>    ,            
>  4   
>        ,     -  ,


     ,

----------


## scotya

,        .
1. .
2.   -  2012.
3.  2009   441954,23
     2010  - 207092,23 + 6*6100=  243692,23
     2011 -  12000
 :
-       ?
-   ?

----------


## .

,  ,  ,      .

----------


## Elena2011

- .  .  :      2007 ,  15   2011     ( 8000):
- -8000
 -727,27    28.  02.08.10  29.08.10
 -3636,36    16.  13.09.10  28.09.10
- -8000
 -3200    13.  14.01.11  26.01.11
-  8000
     22 .  23.05.11  14.06.11

----------


## Fil

...    !?
      2011.    6         (14 )   (7 )      2          /  ,   ,    2     ( 28 .)        .....

 ....   " "  " " ?????

.....HELP.....

----------



----------

....
   .

----------

> ...    !?
>       2011.    6         (14 )   (7 )      2          /  ,   ,    2     ( 28 .)        .....
> 
>  ....   " "  " " ?????
> 
> .....HELP.....


 
  ,

----------

.      :     3 ,             ,     3 ,   !  ?   ?  ?     - ?

----------

?!?!?!? :Frown: 
 -   2009    2010  -9 ..   
 -    2010    - 6 ..    
-   2010    2011 - 5,5  .+ %+
   !!!        !!!

----------

> 5,5  .+ *%+*


        ?      ,     ?

----------

6000 ))))  .

----------



----------

:Smilie:

----------

,           151,59    ,  181,91     140 .....

   ?
   ,    , 2010         34 564     1 137   . .  /            1137    140...?
..............

----------

!
       ,  2       17,01,2011 .       2   ........       " "

----------

-

----------


## .

!!!  , ..      ... 1           3 .  ,  .     1         3-4    .    ?       6 .!?           ...        ?     - 5000 .  ... - 4-4,5      ... ...  ,!!!  :Smilie:

----------

.
-   .

----------


## .

1 ,      , ?

----------

1 .   .

----------


## .

?       6 ?  :Embarrassment:      ?

----------

*.*,        -   .    ,   - 3    6,   .
      ?         ?         ?  ?

----------


## .

,      (    ) ,    ... :Help!:

----------

*.*,    ,   .

----------


## Fil

> ...    !?
>       2011.    6         (14 )   (7 )      2          /  ,   ,    2     ( 28 .)        .....
> 
>  ....   " "  " " ?????
> 
> .....HELP.....


                     2010  31  2011   2010 .   2010          2         .      ,  25    ...... 
...  ?  
...

----------


## tan223

> 2010  31  2011   2010 .   2010          2         .      ,  25    ...... 
> ...  ?  
> ...


  ,      /   
     -     /,    
     / 
 ,  ,  ,

----------


## KsenjaFil

> ,


      ....     ,            - /.           14

----------


## ira_ts

!
      .
 2006   2010    ,   2010       .
  2009 = 620 000
  2010 (  ) = 370 000
  2010 (  ) = 78 000
  2011 = 127600 (   )
    . 
   ,      ?
  : 
415 000 (  2009 ) + 370 000 (     2010) + 45 000 (   )   730    140 = 159 179,08
   :
415 000 (  2009 ) + 370 000 (     2010) + 45 000 (   )   730    30,4    40% = 9038,38
      ,        2010 ?

----------


## tan223

2009  2010

----------


## ira_ts

> 2009  2010


   ?
  !

----------

> ,        .
> 1. .
> 2.   -  2012.
> 3.  2009   441954,23
>      2010  - 207092,23 + 6*6100=  243692,23
>      2011 -  12000
>  :
> -       ?
> -   ?


1.    (    ),           .
2.   ,        .
3.   , ,

----------


## ira_ts

> !
>       .
>  2006   2010    ,   2010       .
>   2009 = 620 000
>   2010 (  ) = 370 000
>   2010 (  ) = 78 000
>   2011 = 127600 (   )
>     . 
>    ,      ?
> ...


, ,        2011 ,     ,   2009  2010 ,  2010  2011?

----------

2009  2010 . .

----------


## ira_ts

> 2009  2010 . .


  !!!!  :Rotate: 
 !!!

----------


## anik_c

, !
     2011 . (   3,5 .).  05.07.2011 .       20 ..
    2011 .     (  ).
         ,     ,  . ?      ? (        ,    )
          2010 .?
  !

----------

.                ,       ,          ,   ,      .
.

----------


## anik_c

8 .,      2011 .

----------


## sttsirara

,   .
  :
 2007-2008  , 2009-2010  .,   2010    ,       . . 

     .    .     5 .   6 . 

         ,     6 .,   . 
: 
1. ?        ,    ? 
2.     ? (        6 /183      6 / 365)?
3.       ? (    )
4.        .  .   ,     ?

    . .

----------

1.       
2.   6      6 .
3. 
4.

----------


## sttsirara

,  .  

    ,       :

        5 . 

:      5 /(5  - 14  )*140 

 ,    ,          .

----------

3  2009  3 2009, 30  2009  15  2010, 27  2011...     1    .     .      ?                      2?           ?

----------


## tan223

> 3  2009  3 2009, 30  2009  15  2010, 27  2011...     1    .     .      ?                      2?           ?


  /        ,   /   
     / (    )      ( 2)   
    /       , .. 60%

----------


## mashafik

,    . 
  01. 2008      2009      .    2011    ,    .    71000   6600 . .       39300. (  )           .    ? 
     13-14,    .
            11.  
    ?

----------


## maby25

.,-,  -       -    14.07.2011 .-     01.08.11- 1. 1 -  "   ..-" -  .,.2-  3   
4  12 (  -  ),  .3 - 1-       ., -2-  - .- .   4 -.    , -  .     .?,! :yes:

----------

,    ,   ,     ...    : 

     2009 .,        ,    2-     95 .,        (    ) - 52 .    40 . 

     ,         ,     -    . 

     2- ,    ,         ,         (      2-      ?)

 2-  2008 .    -  400 .,   2007 . - 430 .

!

----------


## 78

!  ,   2008   ,    2011 .       ( 15    ),    2012   .         ?

----------


## tan223

> 2- ,    ,         ,         (      2-      ?)
> !


,       ,           
 2   ,

----------


## Venja

,     ,      .  :       2008 .   6000 .  6,5    .    2011           10000. .. 5 .  .          2009-2010 /730 * 140 .       ?    ?

----------

> 2009-2010 /730 * 140 .


       ?



> 2011           10000. .. 5 .  .

----------


## Venja

> ?


      ,   6   ? 30000/184 =163-   (  ,    )     140? ?      -       ,     *140 ?

----------



----------


## Venja

,       2012 ?      ..

----------



----------

. , .  .
       08  2011 ,    15  2011,      ,     .  27 ..( -  ).         2010. ,     ,      .  !

----------



----------

,          ?               ?   ,   ,     ?

----------

.
     .       .
 255-.

----------

,   , ,          5         ,         ?

----------

**,   ?    ?     ?

----------

,         ...                ?    .    ,   ?

----------

,  ,     ,      ,       ,      .        ,     ,        .    ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## tan223

> ,         ...                ?    .    ,   ?


         -       .
 /    ,     ,      - .. , , /, /  ..

----------

> 08  2011 ,    15  2011


  6  7 



> .         2010


   3-4 
  ,    ,                  .

----------

,    !!

----------


## .126

, . .

     02.07.11.     2- .   01.05.11. 9000 ,  01.05.11 - 15000 .       ,  .  .       1  8 . ,     60%.
 ,     100 %,      12 .    ?  ?

----------

tan223
   !

----------

*.126*,    255-   ...

----------


## .126

> *.126*,    255-   ...


    ,     100 %     12 ?

----------



----------


## mos-mo

:       :      ( ),           ,    -  ?
          3   2008 ,        ? 2006  2007 ?  2007  2008?

----------


## .126

> 


,  .

----------


## tan223

> :       :      ( ),           ,    -  ?
>           3   2008 ,        ? 2006  2007 ?  2007  2008?


 

,

----------


## mos-mo

.., , ,  ,      2008,  2008  ,       ?

----------


## tan223

> .., , ,  ,      2008,  2008  ,       ?


,   
 ,          (   ),     .

----------


## Larina76

, .  2008.   2010 .    ,    13000.   2010   2011   .       7000.       2012.    ??

----------

> ,       ,           
>  2   ,


, ,   ?   ?

----------



----------

,           -       ,     2008  - ,   -  ,   2    -        .

----------


## tan223

> ,           -       ,     2008  - ,   -  ,   2    -        .


    ,

----------


## mos-mo

:

     ...

----------

> 


   624 .  



> ,       ,          **  ** ,         .


    "         ".   -        ,                 .
 ,  ,       ,     ,   - .        .

----------


## Natatush

,   .   2010           .   2011     .   2011           3- .       ,                      2011?      ,            140???   .

----------

.            .    .          .

----------


## mos-mo

-   ,      ?
 46000
    46000?
 - ?

----------

...        ...

----------


## mos-mo

..    ?
  ,        ?

----------



----------


## .

,    ...
, .  , !!!!
     01.03.2010 -  31.03.2010,  ,     08.11.2010 .   09.03.2011    .
  2010   10013,52  (   0,25 ).
 -:
10013,52 / 730 = *13,72 .* - ...      : +   15%  = 4979,50*0,25*24/730 = *40,93.*  ...

 -:
  12     :
7386,28 /  . 113 =  *65,37* .  !
!     ( -!)  *   160,73* . ,  ,      ,   0,25 !!!

,  ,     -???
     ,   0,25 -.
   ?

  ,     ,  ,     .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Crazy AnnyShka

2010       ,   2011   .

  ?           ( 2011)?

        ,    ,    1,  5000,      4    (     )?

     ?

----------


## SvetlanaDR

,  !

        1,5    2010   2011.
       3 . 
             3  ,     1,5 , ..   2012    2013     08.12.2010 N 343- (.  25.02.2011) "      "      ...

----------

> !    ( -!)    160,73 . ,  ,      ,   0,25 !!!


*.*,  .       .   ,  .

----------

> ?           ( 2011)?







> ,    ,    1,  5000,      4    (     )?


   -         




> ?

----------

> ,  !
> 
>         1,5    2010   2011.


 



> 3


.            3   



> 3  ,     1,5 , ..   2012    2013     08.12.2010 N 343- (.  25.02.2011) "      "      ...


.     1,5        50

----------


## .

!
 -            ,       2009,2010.        .         . 
  .  255-    ..
             2009-2010,          ? 
              ?
SOS!!  :Smilie:

----------

> !
>  -            ,       2009,2010.        .         . 
>   .  255-    ..
>              2009-2010,          ? 
>               ?
> SOS!!


 
     1

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


,      ,     . , ,     .

----------


## .

> 1

----------


## .

> ,      ,     . , ,     .


, .  ,      ,  .  255  -  .
      ,    . !

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    .


.




> !


.  :Smilie:

----------


## .

** ,    ??? 
-   ... :Help!: 
   -  40,93*140  = 5730,20.
  - ,   ,   ,     0,25     .    ...      -      ???      ,   -     - *    ?*??      ,      :Embarrassment:

----------

:   08.11.10-28.02.11        140. 
   ,            .

----------


## .

** , !
  ,  ,      :Baby:  
  !

----------

> .            3   
> 
> .     1,5        50


   ...   ........................

----------


## Zimina

:
"               "




> 624 .  
>     "         ".   -        ,                 .
>  ,  ,       ,     ,   - .        .


   .           ,   4   624     "  2- ",        .       ,      ,   ,     2- .     ,    ,       ,   ,        ,          ,   ,    !      !  
, ,  ?  ,                !

----------


## tan223

> , ,  ?  ,                !


  ,

----------


## zolotulechka

.   75000      78000  ,   ,                 ,   . ,     .     ,        ?    15000  ,     .

----------

.

----------


## tan223

> ,        ?

----------


## Zimina

> .   75000      78000  ,   ,                 ,   . ,     .     ,        ?    15000  ,     .


        (, )  ,   .      .

----------


## *

,!     2012.  2010     . 10000,    ,  .       .   20000. 4 .    .           .

----------


## Raspberry

,    .     



> 20000. 4


 .     .       .     "   ",    .




> .


  ,    , .  :yes:

----------


## *

,    .        .   2  ?        ???    ,           .. ,    ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 2  ?


.




> ???


http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/fss21.htm    .




> ..


 .




> ?


     ,      .  :yes:

----------


## *

Raspberry,  :Smilie:

----------

?
  ,    ,     ,   ,    ,             (..   1.5)   ,  "  "?
  :
  21.07.10  07.12.2010 /  ,  08.12.10  12.07.11      
   13.07.2011  29.11.2011
   : 
 2010	20	10500,00
    525,00
   525*140=73500  

   (      -   1,5 )      2010 
 2010	30	16500,00 
         .

                -??

----------

> ?
>   ,    ,     ,   ,    ,             (..   1.5)   ,  "  "?


  -  ?

     ,      ""
   375,      " "

----------

> 13.07.2011  29.11.2011


 ,   01.07.2010-30.06.2011.          (  2010),

----------

> -  ?
> 
>      ,      ""
>    375,      " "


-    . 
   _     ,     .     01.07.10  30.06.11.

----------

**,    .  -?     . ,      -   .

----------


## *

!     ...   ...  .2010   2011    ...     .     .     ???

----------

> .  .2010*   2011*    ...


 ,    2011?

----------

, , )))))     ,  ...      1   ...

----------

.

----------


## *

,

----------


## Raspberry

> ,


.

----------


## *

,     ... ???

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     ... ???


  .  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,     ... ???


 
 ,

----------

> ,


    ?        ,

----------


## *

,            .       ...       , ,       ...   ...

----------


## .

> ...


   -  ?  .

----------


## **

,  ... -  ...

----------


## **

...    ...   ...  ....

----------


## kos6290

?

----------


## **

,   ...       ...   ??

----------


## help_little_buh

, ,       *.*  
 :
1. , 
2.  , 
3.    .
4.   12  ,       ? 
5.         12 .?
6.     /- .?

----------


## **

-     )))    *, **  :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

> 


.




> 


  ?  ?

----------


## **



----------


## Raspberry

> ,   ...       ...   ??


, ,  .  :yes:

----------


## **

! ,   )))

----------


## help_little_buh

> , ,       ** ** 
>  :
> 1.  (- ,   ,   )
> 2.  ?
> 3. ?
> 4.   12  ,       ?


, ,  !

,

----------

> , ,  !
> 
> ,


1.   
2.3,4,5,6 -

----------


## help_little_buh

!
 :Frown:   ,   ...

----------

,          ,      .        ,      ?

----------


## eka8853

,     .        ""   ,       (.*261  ).         ,     .         ,            .        ,  .

----------

, .            3- , 31.07.11     ,    ,  01.08.11         ,

----------


## eka8853

>

----------

,                ,                , ..       ,       ,

----------



----------


## eka8853

> ,                ,                , ..       ,       ,


 5  2   "    "  08.02.98 N 14-:
"    ,              .                ()  .
         ,  ,            ". 

 7  2   "  "  12.12.95 N 208-:
"    ,              .                  .
        ,  ,             ".

----------

?  ?     ?

----------


## eka8853

> , .            3- , 31.07.11     ,    ,  01.08.11         ,


    ,

----------


## tan223

> ,


    ,         , ..

----------


## eka8853

> 


 ,

----------


## tan223

> ,


   ,

----------

*eka8853*,     ,      ?

----------


## eka8853

> ,


  :yes:

----------

,        ,      ,      ,   .     ,       (  ),           .  !      .

----------


## eka8853

> eka8853,     ,      ?


     !   ,   ..... :Abuse:

----------


## eka8853

> ,        ,      ,      ,   .     ,       (  ),           .  !      .


     ,      ,      .

----------

.    :
   .        ?

----------

.,  ..           ,     ,     ,         ,        ,         ( 2006      ,    2008     . .)

----------

.    12.05.08-28.09.08
29.09.08-30.07.11     3- 
01.08.11-18.12.11   
   07- 2008 444000,   299

----------

.
   ,   01.08.2011.     01.08.2010-31.07.2011.     (  ,  31.07.2011     ). ,   10  375           -  2011.     . ,    11 -   ,   29.09.2008.    - 01.09.2007-31.08.2008.       .     .

----------


## tan223

> .,  ..           ,     ,     ,         ,        ,         ( 2006      ,    2008     . .)


       /
     ,   / ,    .    - 1 ,    ,     ,    :Frown:

----------



----------

,   ,

----------

*tan223*,  .   10  375  


> 10.     *       12  *  (,  )   ,     ,           , *     ,   *      8  ,       ,      ,           .


,         -   .
     11.1,             ,     ,       .



> 11.1.        ,    6(  ), 10 ( )  11 (    )  ,   ,          ,

----------


## tan223

> *tan223*,  .   10  375  
> .


 ,    ,     :Frown:

----------

-    ,      . ,        ?

----------

> .
>    ,   01.08.2011.     01.08.2010-31.07.2011.     (  ,  31.07.2011     ). ,   10  375           -  2011.     . ,    11 -   ,   29.09.2008.    - 01.09.2007-31.08.2008.       .     .


 ,

----------


## CNC3083

.      .       2010 .      .          .    : 1.  6000    (%   10000  24000) 2.  9000    25% (  ).       ,       ,      (  140 )?

----------

> ,       ,      (  140 )?


  ,    /

----------

!     06.10.2011,     "-".          : 415000 .  463000,    933  26.11.12,      463000  01.01.2011?       3  2010 .  9  2011 .       463000,    ?

----------

415000    3 343-




> 2.     ,         ,     1  2011   31  2012  (),       ,         29  2006  N 255- "            " ( ,         ), *        ,      ,  *           , **    24  2009  N 212- "       ,     ,           " * 2010 .*

----------


## maby25

.,   , .   -  -   ,.  .=  .       ?    74 ..,  71 ..      ?  ?        (    ),   ,    ,  ?!

----------


## eka8853

> -  -   ,


 ?  :Wow:

----------


## Na28ta

...  ,     (  ).     ,  ( ,   ),  /.   ,     .

   .         .      ?       ...

P.S.    ...   - .   , ..         ,         .

----------

.

----------


## Na28ta

.       ?  :   (   .),              ,    ,      .  ?

----------

.

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------


## Helenb

....    ...  ...   ...     ,     ...  .        ..   ..     ?         ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


,   .       -,      ,    -  .




> ..     ?


.  :Frown:

----------


## Helenb

..

----------

-      ""            "    "?     " "    11  (       -   )  -  -   -  "  "  ...         ...

----------


## maby25

> ?


 ,        2011  (  . 01.08.2011)
..    72   ,    1500.=   72 .-1500 ...?          ,   .     ?

----------


## Strekozk@

,  ,   \       ? 
   .     .       ,     ?

----------


## Raspberry

> \


   . 7  .




> ?


  ,   .




> 


   ( )    2009-2010 . (   2012,    2010-2011 .) ( ).

----------


## Strekozk@

> . 7  .


 \ ,   ,   2012.          1  2012., ,         :Frown:  ..   :Frown:

----------


## maby25

c 01/01/2011 31/12/2012  (!)   ,          1,5 .!(   21-  25.02.2011 .)  2- - .  ,    - (   )..

----------


## maby25

,    , 30     (),  , -    (   ) ,    ,  ,. -4, .   (,-,, ,/  ..)     .  -       -   -    (       ).     2012 -  .  438,87 .

----------


## maby25

http://www.kukuzya.ru/page/posobie-p...am-v-2011-godu
, ... - 2            .    3  )

----------

*Strekozk@*,   .           01.01.2013.     31.12.2012     2010 .

----------


## Strekozk@

** , ,          2012,        ?       .

*maby25*,         ,      ,       :Frown:

----------

343-,  3

----------


## Strekozk@

\     ,   ,   ,              , ? ..            ?    ,        ,      ?         ?    :        (.)     :   ,     :Frown:         ?      ,         \,      .

----------

> \     ,   ,   ,              , ?


 



> ..            ?


 .        



> ,        ,      ?         ?


 



> :        (.)     :   ,


    ?  375    -

----------


## Strekozk@

,       : 

)             (  ,    13  ); 

)   ,     ,     ; 

)        ,      ; 

) ,        ,            ; 

)        -; 

)  ,                     ; 
) ,        ()                        .

----------


## Strekozk@

,   ?

----------



----------


## Strekozk@

?       \    ?

----------

*Strekozk@*,     255-,  ,  212-?     ?

----------


## leksandraiv2

, ,             .                 3 ,          .      ,        ?

----------

(          ).
     : 
   ,     2011 ,         (       2009-2010 )
    2011,    2012,

----------


## leksandraiv2

!

----------


## divaJ

- .                  .  ?
          ?

----------



----------


## divaJ

.

----------

2011     ( 2009  2010     ,   ),    2011    0,5  (     0,5 ).  ?         2009-2010   ,  ,    ,  4611*24/730,  * 140???

----------


## katerina-k2

7000 .

----------

> ( 2009  2010     ,   ),    2011    0,5  (     0,5 ).  ?


    2009-2010  ,  4611*24*0,5,

----------

> 7000 .


4388,67

----------


## gulya597

!  -       .         ?
2007-   (  )
2008 -    (     )
2009 -   
2010     
2011 
     .      2010  (  3 )+ 2011 /730   ?
 ,       ?
   !

----------

-  ?   2012?
 :      ,   3  2010+2011/730.  2010      .
 : 12      .      .

----------


## gulya597

2012 .

----------


## gulya597

,   2010    2007  (   ,   ).  2011   ,  2007.    ,        2007    320000+ 2011   290000= 610000/730= 835   
835*140=117320 ,   1,5    10  .    ?           

!

----------

:    1  14   255- (   01.07.2011 .)      ( )      2007  2011 .

----------


## gulya597

,

----------


## Virtual_Diva

!  .   2009     01.08    6000.   2009   ,    27540,80  (12000/61 * 140).                      .      ?  ....  :Embarrassment:

----------

-

----------


## Virtual_Diva

27540,80 ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 27540,80 ?


  :yes:

----------

.    -      ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> .    -      ,


  :yes:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Virtual_Diva

?     ...12000  61 ...     ,    )))

----------

*Virtual_Diva*,   -        .

----------


## Virtual_Diva

:Smilie:    ...

----------

*Virtual_Diva*,   ,      ** ?
   ,              12       .        ,    2009. , ,        01.10.2009

----------

,    ,    -  .   2011     .     2006 . 

 2009   348038,53
 2010  - 431633,01
 2011  - 203490,65
     . 
 :
2009 - 26193,58,
2010 - 14121,38
2011 - 17020,36
   -  -?

----------


## echinaceabel

> -  -?


    -  2010.
      2010-2011.

----------

.10		37437,14
.10		35035,4
.10		30318,8
.10		33530,84
  , 		
:		
 2010 - 14 		
 2011 - 14

----------


## echinaceabel

- (304680 (25390*12)+415000)/730*140 = 138020,82.
  - 136322,18 (2010) + 203490,65 (2011.) - 17020,36 ( 2011.)/ (365-14 ())*140 = 128749,13.
- . :Smilie:

----------

)

----------


## Virtual_Diva

,   ))

----------

!       ,     -  1  2010.     10 000 . ,      2011. ( 14 ) ,      2012 .         ?

----------

> ?


   ,          - 2010.
     .

----------

!!! , ..      ...   2010   2011  .    .      ,  ,    4 ....     ?   ?       2010            5 ..  ???

  . :Love:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


.  :yes: 



> ?


,  .



> 2010


         .



> 5 ..  ???


 .

----------


## .

!

      ,         " "  .          .  .

       ,   -  .      13  2011 .    15 000 .      2   .     6    .  2011   .  - \    15 000  .   2010- 2011 .        \   8000 .  .

     ,       .

 !!!

----------

~ 15000 * 4.6 = 69000

----------


## gulya597

> :    1  14   255- (   01.07.2011 .)      ( )      2007  2011 .


 


 1 .      2007  2011                ? 
2007   
2008    (     )
2009   
2010     

!

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   -  .      13  2011 .    15 000 .      2   .     6    .  2011   .  - \    15 000  .   2010- 2011 .        \   8000 .  .


   , ,       2012. (  ,   ).       , ,   , ,     -,    2010-2011.,  2010     , ,   ,         .

----------

15.06.11 .   .    .      ?

----------

**, 3

----------

6  ?

----------

:Smilie:

----------

:

    ?
. 

)))  )

----------


## Jiga

! 
, !!!   ,  ..    ,   .
2007 - 
2008 -      (   )
2009 -  .
2010 -         
      .
   ,     ....,    , -       ?             2007-2010.   ?
,

----------

> ,    , -       ?


-    ,   
 ,

----------


## meln3

! , ,     .  2003.   .  2005.   .    4 000 .   2008     9000 .   2008.   2- .     2011.    .         15 000.     3- .   ? ?

----------

15        ))

----------

!
      ,           .
 2009  2010     415+415 . .     ( )
  2011     "",      463 .    "".        ""  1 , ..       1,5  (   100 . ). 
  ,      ()    .   ?
          463 .  415 .     (    2011?)
  ,     415 .    .    ,   .

----------

> ,      ()    .   ?


 



> ,     415 .    .


        343- 



> 2.     ,         ,     1  2011   31  2012  (),       ,         29  2006  N 255- "            " ( ,         ),    *     ,      ,   *          ,     24  2009  N 212- "       ,     ,           "*  2010 .*

----------

....   (415+463)/730

----------


## meln3

.  ,         15 .,   ? ( ?)

----------

! , !    2011 ,      ,  .. 10000,      ,        ...        ...   !!!!

----------


## elena19111988

,           14 , ..     14.09.2011.,        22 ,             - 14  22..?       ( 12 )    , .. ,      ...,       .

----------

> 14 , ..     14.09.2011.,        22


   ?

----------


## elena19111988

,   ((     ,   14 ..., ,   22   ..

----------

14-

----------


## elena19111988

10 ,           2 ..

----------

- ?      ?

----------


## elena19111988

...,           ..

----------

14-...      ...    ...

----------


## elena19111988

..  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

*elena19111988*,     :Smilie:

----------


## elena19111988

))) ))      :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## meln3

.          3- ,        ,       1    15 000 .  1 ,    .      ?      ? 1   ?        (  9 000)?     5 . ,    .   ,  ,    .  .

----------


## tan223

> .          3- ,        ,       1    15 000 .  1 ,    .      ?      ? 1   ?        (  9 000)?     5 . ,    .   ,  ,    .  .


          ,     1  
      375

----------


## meln3

!

----------

> *elena19111988*,


,, ,     2010 ,  20  , 22      , 5    ,                .  2010 -17828.57 +    2318, 2011-92264.75+  11994. ,        . .

----------

> 5    ,


      ?



> .


  .   22.10.2010-31.07.2011/    *  140

----------


## ira_ts

!
 .
  2011   ,      .    ,     ,   2009 +  2010 /730*140 = 
      ,      ?       140    , .. -   2012.      2009  2010    2010  2011?

----------

2010-2011,  2011    2009,

----------


## nura13

!
 , . 2010    2011     25000 .     2011   .  1       . .     .            2010-2011 .   1 .   ,        2010-2011 .?       ?

----------

,       2009-2010 . 2011

----------


## nura13



----------


## -

:Smilie: 
  ,  (  ).      05/04/2010 .         .  2010 ,  . ,  415 .. (  2010).    ,        ,     (  415 )? ..       2010    ?     ( .. ,      ),     05/04/2010  31/12/2010, ? (         , ..        415 ..)

----------


## tan223

> ,  (  ).      05/04/2010 .         .  2010 ,  . ,  415 .. (  2010).    ,        ,     (  415 )? ..       2010    ?     ( .. ,      ),     05/04/2010  31/12/2010, ? (         , ..        415 ..)


  ,      ,       2010???
 12 ,  -

----------

!
   16  2011      17      ,       ,  01  2011 

   ,   ,

----------


## tan223

> !
>    16  2011      17      ,       ,  01  2011 
> 
>    ,   ,


      -

----------


## -

> ,      ,       2010???
>  12 ,  -


*tan223*, -, ,         12 .    ,         ,   415 ..  2010 , ? (,   )      .
!   :Smilie:

----------


## -

,     .      10/2010 (     2011),        415 .. (    2010 ) -     2010  . ?

----------


## tan223

> *tan223*, -, ,         12 .    ,         ,   415 ..  2010 , ? (,   )      .


 
** ,   ,   
**

----------

! ,  . 7 ,  7000,    ?       6 ,     1  .         ?  )

----------


## gulya597

:

    :    1  14   255- (   01.07.2011 .)      ( )      2007  2011 .

 1 .     2007  2011                ?
2007   
2008    (     )
2009   
2010     
2011 

!

----------


## Raspberry

> 6


,  14 ..     (       ?).




> 7 ,  7000,    ?


 .  ,   , ,    ?

----------


## Deyzi

!   .   2012     .     :  24  2010  22  2011     ,  ,   2,5      .       (  2011)  5,5 ,    ,         6  .    ?              5,5    ""?    .

----------

,    .
   .

----------


## Raspberry

.   :yes:

----------


## Deyzi

:Smilie:

----------

, ,        ,        2008        ,       2012 ?            ?          ?
 !

----------


## trishina_vika

.     , 3.    ,      .        ?

----------


## -76

!     ( /- ),     .        2009-2010. /  2009-240000,  2010  ,  /    -146000,        5800.         ?       (1.2)?

----------

240000+146000/730*140=74027,40

----------


## -76

!     . (   1.2),        ?

----------

""  .              ,

----------


## -76

,     /    !

----------

,   ,        - 240   146 .     .

----------


## -76

!   !

----------

!   2012     .   2011        ""   "",     .   ""    ""     01.06.2011.  ,       ,       2011   2012?
.

----------

.  ,       ( ),    ,      ( ).       ,       ?    ?      ?  :  :-)

----------

> ,       2011   2012?.

----------

> :  :-)


 
        2

----------

2009   2011      . .. - 6000,  5  ,    2011      -   4 000 .        ?   ?

----------


## tan223

> 2009   2011      . .. - 6000,  5  ,    2011      -   4 000 .        ?   ?

----------

,           2009  2010 (     490.  548.),    2011 ,   "11    ,      ?       10 ,   10    ,  ,     !   2009  2010  ,        ?     7 .

----------


## Raspberry

> 2009  2010 (     490.  548.)


, .     .        .     .  :yes:

----------

> , .     .        .     .


   !!!    ,          - !    !!!    :Smilie:

----------


## ira_ts

> 2010-2011,  2011    2009,


 ! 
        2009 ,   2011,     ?

----------

14-  255-

----------


## Raspberry

> !!!    ,          - !    !!!


    -    http://www.klerk.ru/doc/212606/
    ,   ,          ,   ,      . ,     ,    - ,      .  :yes:

----------

. 2       ,    19 (  )    4600 .                      .

----------

30 
21

----------

> -    http://www.klerk.ru/doc/212606/
>     ,   ,          ,   ,      . ,     ,    - ,      .


,  !     ,        !

----------


## Orgasp

,              10 ,           .?      2    ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 2    ?


.




> 14  255-

----------

,    !     ,  - ,  1     ,    23  ,      25 ..      /  ,  -     6  - ?       / ?         ,   ?   ?     (-  ).  ,        .

----------


## tan223

> ,  - ,  1     ,    23  ,      25 ..      /  ,  -     6  - ?       / ?         ,   ?   ?     (-  ). .


    6  -             
           /

----------


## isosceles

!!!    ,        ?
     7.11.2011.
  2009 -  31.07.2010       ,  85 000.
 01.08.2010-7.10.2011-    ,  13 800.
 08.10.2011-10.01.2011-  
 11.01.2011-      ,      83 000.
!

----------

> 7.11.2011.
>   2009 -  31.07.2010       ,  85 000.
>  01.08.2010-7.10.2011-    ,  13 800.
>  08.10.2011-10.01.2011-  
>  11.01.2011-      ,      83 000.!

----------


## isosceles

,      ,     -!     ?

----------

> ,      ,     -!     ?



       ,

----------

,!!!!     2011 , .    7000.      15-25.  (   -)  03.10 2011   . ..    8.    1    . ..  7  .      ,   .       ,     ... -,  (  -  1,5..)     ,            18  (    23.08-09.09.2011).    ,     14 , , 8(      ).           ? !

----------


## ira_ts

> 14-  255-


  !!!

----------


## RTy

, ,    \  .    01.01.2007 ., :
 6000 (31 ..)
 6000 (28 . .)
 6000 (31 . .)
 2181-81 (12 . .)
 -  -  ,        ,        ,  2009    ..   \    3- .       .     2010 .?     ?
 !

----------


## Raspberry

. 355

----------


## RTy

> . 355


193. 54 . * 18 . = 3483-72 . 
200 . * 30 = 6000 . 
193,54 * 31 = 6000 . 
6000 - 
6000 - 
193,54 (\  01.03) - 
: 27 677 . 26 . 
?

----------


## Raspberry

?

----------


## RTy

> ?


  ,       .

----------


## Raspberry

2007 .  .        375 .   :yes:

----------


## RTy

> .


   ,       ,     , -    ,  ,    ,    ..
!   !  :Frown:

----------


## RTy

375

----------

*RTy*,        ,     .    -

----------


## RTy

> *RTy*,        ,     .    -


 ,   , , ,   ,  #359.

----------

(   - ),    : 6000*4 (- )+6000/31*(18+1)=27677,42

----------


## RTy

> (   - ),    : 6000*4 (- )+6000/31*(18+1)=27677,42


 :Smilie:  !

----------


## Deyzi

.       2012 ,    -.   2010    2011    ,  ,  3     .     -      12   3    ?          ,   ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

> 


        .  :yes: 



> ,   ?


     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Deyzi

> . 
>      .


    ,    -        ,        2011   2012 ,   2011   4     ,

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    -        ,        2011   2012 ,   2011   4     ,


 12     ,    4 ,     .

----------

(  )   .

 :
1.        2012
2.        16 .
3.      1 280 000  (  80 ).

     ?   80 -    ?

----------


## valentine

!  .
      . 
  -        1,5 ,   02.09.2011.
 28.11.2011 -      .
         .
     :        02.09.11  28.11.11,     ?   ?          (   )?

----------


## Raspberry

> :
> 1.        2012
> 2.        16 .
> 3.      1 280 000  (  80 ).
> 
>      ?   80 -    ?


   .    -     .
463000/365*140 =177588,60 -  ,    .  ,    /,    ,    .

----------


## Raspberry

> 02.09.11  28.11.11,     ?   ?          (   )?


  .    .
   -  2009-2010 (      , ..      ),   .
 - - , , . ..    01.11.10-31.10.11 -     2   ,    , ..    .              1  (   ).

----------


## Raspberry

> .    -     .
> 463000/365*140 =177588,60 -  ,    .  ,    /,    ,    .


, ,     .  2012    -   415000.   : 415000/365*140

----------


## Iricc

,  :
    ,    .  3    2008.  2009 .     . .   2010 .     (  2,5  )  1                .  3 .
:
1.     .   .  .  3    /?
2.                ?
3.       .        1,5         ?
4.           1,5     ? 
( -      
-   
-           1   )
.

----------


## Svekla

,  . ,       ,           .        2007 .  13  2011-29  2012    (140 ),   .    ,        .    -, -,   , ,        . ..   .    2-.       /   2010+ /   2011/365*140,      ,    12.  ,   2011      12 ,   04.07.11-29.08.11   ,        , ..        12.10.2011.   ? 
   / :
10-	14677,9
10-	14677,9
10-	20677,9
11-	14677,9
11-	14677,9
11-	14677,9
11-	14677,9
11-	10899,66
11-	21853,99
11-	15628,04
11-	9245,79
11-	22346,89
11-	5902,49
         ,    74848,80,     - 69872,60.  ,            ,     ?   ,    .

----------


## Raspberry

*Svekla*,        .    ,        ?  2-    .
 2011    , ..    .
1.     2010.
2.          ,      .   :yes:

----------


## Buh545

,     ,    4 ?   3   ?

----------

C

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     ,    4 ?   3   ?


, ,  .   ,     -, 3    .   -     ,  -,  -.  :Wink:

----------


## Buh545

:Redface:  , ! (  )

----------


## Svekla

> Svekla,        .


   ,   .



> ,        ?


  2007 



> 2010


14677,90



> ,


1  - 18.05.2011-30.05.2011 - 3317,60
 - 04.07.2011-28.08.2011  29    - 34341,76
2  - 01.08.2011-15.08.2011- 6380,10
3  (  ) - 16.08.2011-05.09.2011 - 8932,14

----------


## Raspberry

> 10- 14677,9
> 10- 14677,9
> 10- 20677,9
> 11- 14677,9
> 11- 14677,9
> 11- 14677,9
> 11- 14677,9
> 11- 10899,66
> 11- 21853,99
> ...


  ,         ?

----------


## Svekla

,    , .

----------


## Raspberry

,    :
  01.10.10-30.09.11 (,  2010    :Embarrassment: )
14677,9+14677,9+20677,9+14677,9+14677,9+14677,9+14677,9+(10899,66-3317,6)+21853,99+(   /     - 01.07)/(31+30+31+31+28+31+30+18()+30+3())
 - 263
 /  01.07.11
      .      10899,66?

----------


## Raspberry

> 11- 10899,66
> 11- 21853,99
> 11- 15628,04


      /  01.05.11-17.05.11,  31.05.11   01.07.11.  :yes:

----------


## Svekla

> .      10899,66?


 ,  .     /  01.05.11-17.05.11 + 31.05.11
   01.07.11   
  ,           ,     ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,           ,     ?


      ,   /  .  :yes: 
 -    . :
141498,95/263=538,02*140=75322,8
   ,      ,    ,  21853,99,    1  .    .      ,    .  :yes:

----------


## Iricc

????
 ,  :
    ,    .  3    2008.  2009 .     . .   2010 .     (  2,7  )  1                .  3 .
:
1.     .   .  .  3    /?
2.                ?
3.       .        1,5         ?
4.           1,5     ? 
( -      
-   
-           1   )
.

----------


## Iricc

,      ,  .

----------

> * 2010* .     (  2,7  ) * 1 *  **         .  3 .


    ?    ?

----------


## Svekla

> ,      ,    ,  21853,99,    1  .


,  ,     .    ,   .  : 2000 - 18536,39;  2300 - 3317,60,          .  01.07., ,       ,  603,52,..     :  2000 - 603,52   2012 - 15024,52



> 


,    500-800,  -  69872,60 ,     75322,8
    ,    ,  ,

----------


## Svekla

> 141498,95/263=538,02*140=75322,8


    ? 141498,95 -     10.2010  09.2010        ?  263 -   365  ?          2011  2012 - 5902,49 (   ,         ),   ,   2011  ,    ,     12   ,    13

----------

.         ,      12- .   -   ,       375

----------


## Raspberry

> 141498,95 -     10.2010  09.2010        ?


.




> 263 -


365-13(  )-28()-31()-30()  :yes: 
     /  . 141498,95-3317,6+603,52=138784,87/263=527,70*140=73878



> ,    ,  ,


"   "


> 375

----------


## Svekla

> 1  - 18.05.2011-30.05.2011 - 3317,60
>  - 04.07.2011-28.08.2011  29    - 34341,76
> 2  - 01.08.2011-15.08.2011- 6380,10
> 3  (  ) - 16.08.2011-05.09.2011 - 8932,14





> 365-13(  )-28()-31()-30()


   12,     ,     28  31,    56 ()  15+21    
   ,

----------


## Raspberry

18.05  30.05 -  13 ..
  375    -  .    , ,     
, -   ...     .     375.

----------


## Svekla

> 2011  2012 - 5902,49 (   ,         ),   ,   2011  ,    ,     12   ,    13


   ?

----------


## Svekla

> , -   ...


  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  ,   ,  -  .   ,

----------

> , ,     .  2012    -   415000.   : 415000/365*140


 !   2012      ,   -    ?  ,   2012

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2012      ,   -    ?


  :yes:

----------


## RTy

,  , ,    ,   ,    "    " (      ),     18000-00 . (6000*3.), ?     ,   ,        140 .  hjdyj  27677-42?
  ,         "-"?
 !

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.    ** .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,         "-"?


.




> ,  , ,    ,   ,    "    " (      ),     18000-00 . (6000*3.), ?     ,   ,        140 .  hjdyj  27677-42?


    .  ,    ,  . 18000/ .   3 ???

----------


## Iricc

,  :
    ,    .  3    2008.  2009 .     . .   2011 .     (  2,5  )  1                .  3 .
:
1.     .   .  .  3    /?
2.                ?
3.       .        1,5         ?
4.           1,5     ? 
( -      
-   
-           1   )
. 
  ,         ?

----------

*Iricc*,      
1. 
2. .     -     
3. .         ,   
4. .    4388,67.    -

----------


## Iricc

,         .  3          140     ?       20 000 .     .        ?

----------


## Iricc

[QUOTE= ;534784264. .    4388,67.    -     [/QUOTE]
  40 %      ,   ?

----------

, .     ** -  "   "   . 
     -    .         90

----------

> 40 %      ,   ?

----------


## Iricc

1,5  8000 . ?

        ,    3 .          / ?

----------

8 - ,   .
  ,     .

----------


## Iricc

16000 .

----------


## Iricc

> 8 - ,   .
>   ,     .


    ,   ? 
..    1         /  140   90 000 .       1,5   8000 .?    ?

----------

. , ,  ,     .

----------


## Iricc

,   !
      ,         3 .  :Smilie:

----------


## Rty

> .
> 
>     .  ,    ,  . 18000/ .   3 ???


1   200 . (    , \ 6000 .),     140   28000 .,   27677-42 .,   ,     \?

----------


## Raspberry

?

----------


## RTy

> ?


  #357 , .

----------

*RTy*,  ? *Raspberry*     ,       -  .

----------


## RTy

> *RTy*,  ? *Raspberry*     ,       -  .


 ,    ,   - .

----------

*RTy*,      ,    ,    ,

----------

!       .  01         (         ,     2011). 4650 (    ). ..       2,5 .  ,      ?(    -21334,87?) .          9 ,    ..).

----------

" " (  ...),       2     ?   ,       (     ),        ...   .. (       ),      .. ..      ...    ...    ,    ...      3 ..

----------


## Raspberry

> -21334,87?)


, ..


> 3 ..


     6 .      , ..


> 4650


  ,     ...    **,   .   :yes:

----------


## nura13

,    1 .        .            ,       ,            ?

----------

.       10     .

----------


## nura13

.  -   ,   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


    ?     . .

----------


## nura13



----------

, ,           (    , \    )     ,    ,             .
     ,  .
  ,     ,      ,    ...

----------

,        .
  255-   375

----------


## elenaforever

, ,       ,          23/04/2009 ?
    ,    2  "" ,     ,   ?

----------

01.05.08-30.04.09

----------


## elenaforever

c!!

----------


## LENOKI

!!  -  :     2011,  .-11000,.-11000, -11000,  - 11000,  -8800 (1   ;   27    )...     /  ,,,    ??

----------


## echinaceabel

> ??


  . 41800/119*140=49176,47

----------


## tan223

> . 41800/119*140=49176,47


1.      -
11000*4=44000
-           
  1.01,    (31+28+31+30)=120

----------


## LENOKI

,,         ,    ,  4330()/730*24*140= 21223,23????????

----------


## Raspberry

6 ,    ...  .   :Cool:

----------

. 2006  ,       ,        -         . 
      ,    .
    -        ,     ,           ).   ,      -      ((
            -        ?     ,    ?
           ?

     (   2012):
1.   2011-2012      ,      - 4611*24/730*140=21223
2.   / ,             12 .?

----------


## Raspberry

> -        ?


.         .     -   2- .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1.      -
> 11000*4=44000
> -           
>   1.01,    (31+28+31+30)=120


,  -      - 8800.   1  /   .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## LENOKI

> 6 ,    ...  .


      6  (    01.01.11) -- ??

----------


## echinaceabel

> 6  (    01.01.11) -- ??


 -  ?     ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 6  (    01.01.11) -- ??


   .  .



> 4330()/730*24*140= 21223,23


  :yes:

----------


## LENOKI

> -  ?     ?


     ,,     ,,       ,,,,

----------


## LENOKI

> .  .


 ,,,  ..

----------


## echinaceabel

> .  .


  . .



> .     /  ,,,


? (  ,    ?)

----------


## LENOKI

> . .
> 
> ? (  ,    ?)


  (  ) ,,,          ..

----------

> ,,     ,,       ,,,,


    .             6 ,      .
    :    ,       .        ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


  :yes:   :Wow:

----------


## LENOKI

> .             6 ,      .
>     :    ,       .        ?


      ,, ..   ,,,     (   )  ,     .         6  .     01.01.11.,,     ,,,

----------

*LENOKI*,      .
    (   -).       .
       4330*24/730*140.

----------


## LENOKI

> *LENOKI*,      .
>     (   -).       .
>        4330*24/730*140.


 ,,,   .. :Redface:

----------


## elenaforever

, ,  -
,          23/04/2009 ,  .
     2       .

2    (((       ?

       ,       ,   - (((      ?

  !

----------

> .         .     -   2- .


..      ?




> . 2006  ,       ,        -         . 
>       ,    .
>     -        ,     ,           ).   ,      -      ((
>             -        ?     ,    ?
>            ?
> 
>      (   2012):
> 1.   2011-2012      ,      - 4611*24/730*140=21223
> 2.   / ,             12 .?


   ,      ?     ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ..      ?


  . (  )




> ,      ?     ?





> 2.   / ,             12 .?


.    12 ,     5 .      ,       ,    .   .  :yes: 



> 2011-2012      ,     - 4611*24/730*140=21223


  :yes:    2010-2011 .

----------

> . (  )
> 
> 
> .    12 ,     5 .      ,       ,    .   . 
>    2010-2011 .


     12  -   2011- 2012  ,     ,          /?

----------


## Raspberry

- 375 .   :yes:

----------

,      ,     ?  -  ,      (  /),   ..?

----------


## dubinka

, !!
    .
     1  2011,      2010, 2009     .
-        2010 ,   2011  ?    ?

----------

*dubinka*, 16    ,   . , ?
             ,       2010

----------


## dubinka



----------


## 4



----------


## Raspberry

,    .

----------


## Svetlan-ka

,  ,    ,        6 ,  01.05.11  01.11.11. (/- 9000-00 ). 4  2011     .  2010        ,     4 . .   6  (  ).       ,    .       /?

----------

6      .          ,    .

----------


## nitka

!
    3 ....    (
          3000 ,       .....               13000 . :
1.         ..       ,  13000 .
2.               .
   .

----------

*nitka*, 
-,       ,   4330*24/730*140=19929,86
 -  ,  ,  - ,  -

----------

*4611*24*

----------


## nitka

**, 
         -     ??,    13000      ...?

----------

13,   
4611*24/730*140=21223,23 .?
21223,23  ,  13.

----------

> **, 
>          -     ??,    13000      ...?


      ?   0.5  ?

----------


## nitka

,     ,  , ,   :
10900*3/90*140   ,?

----------


## Raspberry

.     90 ?   ,     !   .   ,       .  :Wink:

----------


## nitka

, ,  ...)))    )) 90-  3  )))
 !!!

----------

:
", ,           (    , \    )     ,    ,             .
     ,  .
  ,     ,      ,    ..."



> ,        .
>   255-   375


 ,   ,      ,   , ,        ...    :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> 


2-   .  :yes: 



> ,


   .  :Frown:

----------

,    -,   ,     .         ,   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,   ?


. ..        . 343-

----------

. 2006  ,       ,        -         .
       ,    . 
   ,      -      .
 1.           / ,     ?  ?    ?
 2.   ,  ,      15000,    ?
    .. -   . 

. 15000/28*140=75000  
. 15000/365*140=5753 

3.        1,5 ?

----------

),        -   !

----------

> ),        -   !


    1 -     / ?       ?
 .2 -   3-4   -    ""?

----------

...




> 1 -     / ?       ?
>  .2 -   3-4   -    ""?


     1,5    -  -      ,   (      ) ?

     /,          ?

----------


## Raspberry

> /





> ?


 :yes: 



> 1,5    -  -      ,


 :yes:

----------


## zyaka

,    .   ,      ,    "  ". ?

----------


## Alfiaspb

!
 ,
  3 . 
   2  15, .
    7 .
     15  .
   .
    .

1) 3         3    ?
2)  1,5    ?    ?
  (   )

----------

1. 
2.

----------


## ann-vashutina

,             .     2010.,    ,      2011.  ,      2011.,             .     ,      6 .    ,     . .

----------

> 2011.  ,      2011.


 ?
,   -  -    .
     2010  2011 

    2012 ?

----------


## modjo13

, ,     -        .
     2012,   , ..    .   2    - 415 .   463 . .     - .
-     415, - 463.   - ?    !

----------

=   = 415

----------


## modjo13

> =   = 415


! ..         2011 ,   415. ?      ,    2010  2011 ,   2010 . 415 .,   2011 - 463 .?

----------



----------


## ann-vashutina

2010.    ,          2.  2011         84000,      2012, .. +  - 11500.




> ?
> ,   -  -    .
>      2010  2011 
> 
>     2012 ?

----------

*ann-vashutina*, 
  ,    -
 84000  ,     7000,   32200 (7000*4,6)
 -   , .. 4611*24/730*140=23223

----------


## ann-vashutina

,         8000,   10000,        10000,    2011  5 ,   2012  1 .
   ,   -



> *ann-vashutina*, 
>   ,    -
>  84000  ,     7000,   32200 (7000*4,6)
>  -   , .. 4611*24/730*140=23223

----------


## befree

1,5 ,          ().......     23.11.11......  01.02.11  22.11.11 .

----------

> ()


 




> 1,5


-   01.02-22.11   -   ( .)   40%   30,4.     .    (1 2194,34, 2  4388,67)   
-   2010-2011   730,    40%  ..

----------

,    -    9 .      .
             ?

----------


## Jule

,          . (  )

----------


## 80

!

     .  ,              .         ,     . .
   3 . 
 -   2007, 
 ( 1)   2008
 (  2)  01.08.2011 . 
       .        1        .    -  2       ,       6 .       ,         ,      .    ,     ,         .
  .  ,    -  2    .    ,    2-          ?
   !

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    -  2    .


.




> ?


.    2-.  :yes:

----------


## 80

*Raspberry*, 
    ,      .   ,  .   ,      2- .
   .
  ,      ,          .  2  ,    .

----------


## 80

> .
> 
> .    2-.


    ?
     , ..    ?

----------

*80*,     ...        4           ...            ...

..    _2012        2010-2011,            2010-2011...

----------


## Raspberry

**,    ,   - 



> 1        .    -  2       ,       6 .


      3-   ,     ?

----------


## 80

**, 
      .     1,5    .
   ,    .   +,     .        .

----------

*80*,    /,          ... /         ...   , ...

----------


## 80

**, 
 .  ?
   ..    , .     1(     01,08,2008).        -  2 (            )
        -  2?

----------


## 80

**, 
 ,  .

----------


## 80

**, 
,  .
 .
       01.12.2010-30.11.2011.   -  2   4 .
 ,      ?
      - 266 467,26 . ( , ..) ,  291 ..
     2 -  46 000 .,  122 ..

----------

/?
, ,   ...

----------


## 80

**, 

   05.12.2011  22.04.2012

----------

?

----------


## 80

**, 
   (  04.08.2007 - 1 ) - 28 736 .
-  1 (  01.08.2008 - 0,5  ) - 4350 .
-  2 (  01.08.2011- 0,5 ) - 11500 .

----------

_2 -     80   ...  40 + 20 = 60  1.5 ...

          ...

"  " () 
     /  ...

----------


## 80

**, 
  ,    .
  ,       ,     2   .  -  .

   1      ?
    1   2?

----------

,   ... ,     ,         , ..          ...

----------


## 80

**, 
   :
     .       1        2010 .? 
        2011 ?

----------


## 80

> ,   ... ,     ,         , ..          ...


 .
    -  1,  - 28736  4350
    -  2,  - 28736  11500

     -  1,    01.12.2010-30.11.2011  ,   -  2.

----------


## 80

> ,   ... ,     ,         , ..          ...


, . 
.     -  ,      1  = 8700 .,   0,5  4350 .?
     4   ?

    ,             ,      ?

----------

...    -   /  ...   -         ...      /       ,   _2  , ..     2009  2010...

----------


## 80

**, 
 .      2010 ,        ...     ,   1 ..
       "".    .

----------

...    /       (   2009-2010)   ,  _2 -  ...

----------


## nataliabatysheva

!

        .

, ,   ?


1)   - 438,87
2)      -

  - 145,72

   = 145,72*140=20400,8

   .
  ?    2009   = 4330,  01.01.2010 -  01.09.2010 = 6600,  01.09.2010-31.12.2010 = 6890.
   ?
    2011?   7300?

!

----------


## Raspberry

.   .  - 4611 .   :yes:

----------


## 80

**, 
 !
   . 
        2,   .    ,    .

----------

!    "-"       ..      2010   2011.  3000   ,  5,  6..       11  16..      /     -      (   -..).   *140=     ?           ?          ,          ( )

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,


.   .  ,      :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
     .
    ,    max
    ,      .
      ?    1  max.
  ,  8-9-          (   , ,     ).     .      .    ,          ?    ,         :Baby:

----------

.  3     .
        ,     .   -      --- :Wink:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

:



> _2 -     80   ...  40 + 20 = 60  1.5 ...

----------

-      .         :Wink:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

** ,  .




> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

...  .   (   ),      ,   ,        4-   .     ,      , ,   ""      .

----------


## LDaisy

1,5 
     2009.   2010        3 .       7000.        1,5 . 
      2012,          - ,     ,     7000     ?     22000

----------

!    .    1.10.11,   16.12.11, / ,    ,    ,    72000.     ,             .      ,     ,       ,  ,          ?
        !

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,             .


?         10    ,        .



> ,


   10      ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 .      ( 1 , 6 , 9   ),                 .



> ?


     .        - 10        .

----------

> !    .    1.10.11,   16.12.11, / ,    ,    ,    72000.     ,             .      ,     ,       ,  ,          ?
>         !


               -       " "
    /       
     "",     ,  .

----------

> 10      ,


 
10       /
  ( 10 )      /

----------


## Mmmaximmm

**,     -    ,    ,     ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


.        .  :Wink:

----------

> **,     -    ,    ,     ,


 
 ,        10  -

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 10  -


,  .   10  ,    ,     25

----------

?         10    ,        .

    ,           ..     !

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,          ..     !


  ,

----------

> ,



  !    !           !

----------


## Raspberry

> 7000     ?


  :yes: , 



> 3


, ..  21 .

----------


## LDaisy

> , 
> , ..  21 .


  !
   ,    ,    ,   2 ?

----------


## Raspberry

.

----------


## LDaisy

! 
  .       :-(   - ,           :-(

----------


## Raspberry

> 


  .  :Frown: 
    ?    .  :yes:

----------


## LDaisy

> . 
>     ?    .


  -      2010  7000 +  - 2009 (  22000  )    730?    

     -    :
"                 1,5   3 .
    ""        -      ,             ,      ."
    ,     .          , .      .       2010      ??
     ...   ?

----------


## Raspberry

,       .    2007-2008 (     , ..     ,      )    2008-2009.

----------

*Raspberry*,   ... ...

----------


## Raspberry

> Raspberry,   ... ...


.
*LDaisy*, 



> 2007-2008

----------


## LDaisy

> .
> *LDaisy*,


!!!!!    :-)

----------


## LDaisy

:
      1,5     2013,       ,     ,   "   "?

----------


## LDaisy

,    ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    ?


   , .   .



> 2013


     .  :yes:

----------


## LDaisy

:-)
   :-)

----------


## alina1980

!    ! 
  . .   ,    11.11.2010.  0,5   .  2500  .     .      14.11.2011.  02.04.2012.  0.5  ,        14.11.2011.           ?
      .

----------


## alina1980

4611*24/730*140.=21223   ?    0.5

----------

! ,        :    ?
 :
         ,         .  -   (   6  7  )., 2        8 500    4200(  ,   ).    20 500,    4-5 ().       18    .
      ?
   ...     ?
 ! )

----------

.   4611*24\730*140*0,5=10612
    .11.. 20. . .  10.11.2010.=29286\ 355.=11549
 11549.

  ?

----------


## alina1980

,   29286\355*140=11549

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, ,       ,      -      ?

----------



----------

.   .   10.11.2011 .      6 ,     500  .    -          ( 2009  2010 ).  159 178,60-   .  2 :
1.   ,    2011         415   ,  463 ?     ? ,  ""      ?
2.        ""  -  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    2011         415   ,  463 ?


.        ,       2011 ,    415000   .



> ,  ""      ?


 ,      .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    2011         415   ,  463 ?


.        ,       2011 ,    415000   .



> ,  ""      ?


 ,      .

----------

!!!   (463 )   - ,         2010 ?? ..   ,  ,      2012??   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ..   ,  ,      2012??


  2012        2010- 415000,  2011 -463000.

----------

2012      12   ( ),       463 ??

----------

415

----------

??        2011 ??       5.01.2012.       5.01.2011  5.01.2012. ,  12  2011 .

----------

-   ...       ...      _2010     ...

  -    ...

----------

! ,   ,       .        ,   2012      . 1.    ,                 . (     ). 2.          ?

----------


## Raspberry

> . (     ).


  :yes: 



> ?


  :yes:

----------

,     -  .      .      (-)     ?

----------


## Raspberry

> (-)


  :yes: 



> ?


.
 ,   .

----------

, )  ! 
 ! ,        :    ?
 :
         ,         .  -   (   6  7  )., 2        8 500   4200(  ,   ).    20 500,    4-5 ().       18    .
      ?
   ...     ?
 ! )

----------

-.               . .   20500.
       .

----------

,  , .

       2009 .   60 000  .         2  2012 .   ,        2013 ,           ( 5-6). ,     5     ,        ?

       2012 ,         2013 ,       ?

----------


## Raspberry

2012     - .  -  2013 -      (   ) - 2009  2012, 2008  2009, 2007  2008.      /.  :yes:

----------

> 2012     - .  -  2013 -      (   ) - 2009  2012, 2008  2009, 2007  2008.      /.


,   !!!

----------


## litlake

1.5   .
 2010 :
-     01.02.2010  15.07.2010   ; -  25.000  
-     30.06.2010    ; -  3.000  
-     19.07.2010  - (  );  5.000  
-     1.09.2010  30.11.2010     -  15.000  
 2011 :
-    () -  8.000  
-     1.06.2011  30.06.2011    ; -  12.000  
-    1.09.2011 -   ; -  3.000  

  2011   . 
       4    .

      1.5 ,   ,    /    ?
         ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 


  :yes: 



> 2011   .


2012?




> /    ?


  ,  .  :yes:  ,       ? ( )



> ?


   ,       ,   .

----------

> -.               . .   20500.
>        .


,        5-6 ?

----------


## Raspberry

,  12 .,    ,   12. ( )

----------


## 8

!
 , !   "   ",       3 ,      ? 
   : . 2008    ( -      ),  2011- 2012 -   .
 -    , ..  2007-2008 ,   , /730*140.     . 
 ,     ?   ,         (.. ).   ,  12 .    , ..  (.2007-. 2008)/  - - *140. 
 ,   .   ?       ?  -, ,  .    ,        .

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.      :     *140,       . 375   :yes:

----------


## 8

:     *140
..    :
  ,  12 .    , ..  (.2007-. 2008)/  - - *140 (    )

----------


## izbash

,  ...       2012,    22.11.2011,      .      01.05.2011,    16000   . ( 0,25  -   ).     .  01.01.2009  30.04.2011.   2009-15750;  2010-32571,43;  01.01.11-30.04.11 20641,87

----------

.  !
 2008        5  .  2010         11 ()    2,5           4     .       10000  18000  .  3    , -   ,    ,   .   ?       ?    ?    )

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


  :yes: 



> ?


    2011 .

----------

,      .
    .      2012- 2013.   .
 ( 2008   .)     20 ..,         .
     ,    13%,        (    100 ..         ...)

    .

----------

35000    ...

----------


## C

,  , .
       2011,          3 ,       .
     2008.
          ( 2007- 2008),     ?    ? ..         ?
      2007  2008?      2007,          .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ( 2007- 2008),     ?


,      .

----------

!
 , , .
   01.02.2011  11.07.2011   1250-00 (1/8 ),     .  12.07.2011  28.11.2011      .    6 .
  ?   (4611)?  ,       1/8?  :
4611*5/150=153,70
140*153,70=21518-00 . 
.....           1,5 ,        ?  29.11.2011?
  , ..       "  ".   .
   .

----------


## Raspberry

> (4611)


  :yes: 



> 1/8?


  - ,  - .




> 1,5


  .    -   .   .



> ?


     .

----------

Raspberry,     .

----------


## 2006

,     .    2011   0,25 ,    2,600 .    11  2012 . .

----------


## 81

! ,    2008   ,     ,   2011.         ,      ,    ,  /  8000.?

----------


## 12

!    .    2010 .     29.12.2011.           1,5 .           .    2011 .    .      .             ,   ,    .      ,   ,     -          .   :            .       .       ,     ,     ( 11500,  6800).    ,     . ,     ..            ???         3-     ,       ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ! ,    2008   ,     ,   2011.         ,      ,    ,  /  8000.?


    ,    .  :Frown: 



> 2011,          3 ,       .





> 





> .


      255-   343-.

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     .    2011   0,25 ,    2,600 .    11  2012 . .





> ,    .





> (4611)





> 





> 0,25





> - ,  - .





> 1,5





> .    -   .   .


  :Frown:

----------


## 2010_

1,5    ,       140 ,    ?

----------


## Raspberry

.  :Frown:  375

----------


## ole_777

! , ,   ,      ,  1   ,     ,      .      .                 ?

----------


## Raspberry

.    .         ,     (     ),      ,       ,  .      ,   ,          .   :yes:

----------


## ole_777

?         .      1,5         ?

----------


## Raspberry

.     -     .   ,           .



> ,   ,          .

----------


## ole_777

*Raspberry*,    ! :Smilie:

----------


## ole_777

,     -?

----------


## Raspberry

,  .  :yes:

----------


## ole_777

.        (  ),        (    2012.).?

----------


## Pitulya

.  2009     ,               -      ,  2010     2011          ,         2011 -   -  -  ,  -  - - ,   -   ,     15   -      (  3    2011- 2011)   22                      15     ...         22       3 ... ...    ,          ,     .    ...     ,         ,         ..  27              6,3 ...   ?     ???      2009-2010 ,   2009   35 ..,   2010  203 . ...     730,   326 .      140   45 643,             861    120 540 ..  74 897 ...   ,         10 . ,     4 .     6 .  ,      ...            ???

----------

> . 
>    22              
> ...         22       3 ... ...


 
 2012

----------


## Raspberry

> (  ),        (    2012.).?


 ,  .  :yes:

----------


## Pitulya

120 . ???..   6          !

----------


## ole_777

> ,  .


! :Smilie:

----------


## Pitulya

.  2009     ,               -      ,  2010     2011          ,         2011 -   -  -  ,  -  - - ,   -   ,     15   -      (  3    2011- 2011)   22                      15     ...         22       3 ... ...    ,          ,     .    ...     ,         ,         ..  27              6,3 ...   ?     ???      2009-2010 ,   2009   35 ..,   2010  203 . ...     730,   326 .      140   45 643,             861    120 540 ..  74 897 ...   ,         10 . ,     4 .     6 .  ,      ...                120 .???                     ?

----------

> . .........

----------


## Pitulya

> 


 ,   (,)      : "  ",      ,                  !  , ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Raspberry

> 120 . ???..   6          !


.   .  :yes:

----------


## Pitulya

> .   .


!  !  ... !!!

----------


## C

> :
>   C
>           ( 2007- 2008),     ?
> 
> ,      .


..          ?        140     ?    7 ? 
        ?
   ,        .

----------


## Raspberry

> 7 ?


  :yes: 



> ?


  ,    .

----------

6 ,      .. 4611

       3  ?
        : :

----------


## Raspberry

> 6 ,      .. 4611


  :yes: 



> 3  ?


   ,     -    .  :Frown:

----------


## Aduoli

, ,  :

 2008  ,    ,       2011   (      ),     .   ,    ,    .   ,            .  ?    ,   ?    " ", ,   ??

----------

> ,    ,


 



> ?


,         




> ?    " ", ,   ??


     375

----------


## Aduoli

, !!
    .
         ))   ,  ,    .    :   ,    ,     .  ,  375      ,      -255   :Frown:

----------

> -255


   ,   )))       255-   14 



> 7.       ,    ,      ,        ,  ** .


        ,    ,    ,       .




> ,  ,    .


   ,            ,     (  )     .

----------


## Aduoli

!!!

----------


## Deyzi

!  .      -,    2011 (    ,    6 ),    26  2012. 
:
- 2600
- 9766
- 12354
-13000
-10000
- 8000.
     , -    .   :    -    6         12 ,           (   2011     ).   !

----------


## Raspberry

> 6


  :yes: 



> 


   -  .



> 2011


  . ,  ?

----------


## Deyzi

> -  .
>   . ,  ?


  24 ,   ,     5 ,     ,    ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


    - .
2600+9766+12354+13000+10000=47720/8+30+31+31+29=369,92*140=*51788,80*

----------

!     ,    .   2012         3 ,         ,        -  .    ,           (),     20     ? ,        50%    ...  ,    .    .       ,   ,        ,  ,     ,      . .

----------

> ,    .


  .    ?
   ?

----------


## 77777

!, ,        .     2011,    16  2012. 6     2200,     2011 - 4600.    63 .  !

----------

- (2200*6+4600*4) / 242 * 140 = 18281 
- 4611*24 / 730 * 140 * 0,5  = 10612

----------


## 77777

2200       ?

----------

> 2200      ?

----------


## Pigalica

, , , :
   02.09.2009.     0,5  4330 .    _  2165 .
 20.04.2011        140 /.         [4330*0,5*24/730*140 /.] = 9965,20 .
              (2009-2010     2006-2007 )    ,           ( 28.12.2007  15.05.2008)       ( 16.05.2008  23.08.2010 -  ).
               2004.  23.08.2010. 
.       [20062007 (93610,14+165173,38)/730*140/=49630.]    ,           0,5  (     24815.)?

----------

*Pigalica*,    (!)     .

----------


## Pigalica

.
      ,     ( ) ,    
  -   ?

----------

*Pigalica*,         -   ? 
49630

----------


## Pigalica

-  !  :yes: 
,     ?  .1.1 .14 255- : "...              (  ,   ),  ,        ,       ."
   "  ".  ? ,   .1.1   .1 .
, ?

----------

-   :           *24,    . 
   ,   :        ,      *24* .        ,

----------


## Pigalica

** ,      .
 .

----------


## 24

!   .     ,  .      ,  4 (  3 . .- ).  2   .     ?. / 7000.,  12000.- .

----------

7000*4.6

----------

